# Employee supplied tools



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

My carpenter has his own tools and takes pride in that.
I supply his blades and what not and his pay reflects ware and tear on his equipment.
Of course I have all the larger tools ladders scaffolding and things like that. If he breaks a tool I wont buy him a new one but if its a big ticket item I will chip in to get it replaced or repaired. He's been with me for 3 years now on & off this arrangement works well.
Keep in mind I only employ the 1 carpenter.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

When I was a production carpenter in residential I preferred using my own tools, because you could always bet they were sharp we'll calibrated and and and in good working order. 

When I was working as a commercial union carpenter we had to use company power tools stored in a semi-trailer, it was a union thing.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Carpenters supply nail bags, skill saw and ratchet set. If they wear out the saw , we will replace it. Painters supply brushes. We supply trucks, vans and all other equipment. I expect them to take care of our equipment like their jobs depend on it, because it does. We supply all expendable items like blades and what not.

When I was working for others in the trades, I supplied all of my own tools. Doing commercial, they supplied power tools, but mine were what I prefered to use.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> When I was working as a commercial union carpenter we had to use company power tools stored in a semi-trailer, it was a union thing.


Yupp.. when I worked for a union construction company as a carpenter we were told we could not bring in any power tools due to liability. We could only use company power tools and that's it. We had to have all proper hand tools though...


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

The local I worked for required plumbers to supply a pair of channel locks and a a measuring tool of at least six feet.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> The local I worked for required plumbers to supply a pair of channel locks and a a measuring tool of at least six feet.


That's too funny. Must of been easy to carry your tools to the job. Was there a specific size for the channelocks?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I supply all my own tools...normally the only company items on the job site are random things like a HEPA vac.... I am not really sure what my take is on this. If you add up the cost of buying AND maintaining the tools the cost is pretty substantial. I also have other carpenters in the company come to my job site, and while working with me they use my tools...so for every carpenter on the job, the wear/tear doubles....and it all comes out of my pocket. Recently I decided that only I can use my tools for that reason alone. 

The guys treat my stuff well, but when you have two other guys working with you, the wear/tear mounts quickly.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I bring my own tools to a point. If it looks like I am the only supplying the company's jobs then I forget to bring them in. They quickly get the hint till next month. I would rather use my own because my tools are set up for me to work fast and easy. I don't have to look for a 5/16th nut driver, because my super efficent set up has it right where it belongs. Less time looking for tools gives more time to do better work.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My employer is the most generous one I have ever worked for. He doesn't require me to purchase anything, not even my pencils. He supplies everything. Gives me a nice shop to work in, lets me use all of his tools whether it be as simple as a compass or the more expensive tools such as shapers, planers and tablesaws. What a guy.





oh...I'm self employed


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Is he hiring?


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm an employee and supply most if my own tools. Most if the time I share with the guys as they take good care of them. I do plan to move ahead further and am starting to really enjoy finish carpentry.

Going to try a vanity for my house in a couple months so Ill be asking plenty of questions then and maybe even add to my collection.

Got the Gary Katz videos and learned a lot from them. No I just have to go practice...


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Leo G said:


> My employer is the most generous one I have ever worked for. He doesn't require me to purchase anything, not even my pencils. He supplies everything. Gives me a nice shop to work in, lets me use all of his tools whether it be as simple as a compass or the more expensive tools such as shapers, planers and tablesaws. What a guy.
> 
> oh...I'm self employed


But what's he like to live with? Don't you ever get sick if him?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He is a real azz. Makes me work weekends and usually makes me work until 6:30pm. He does buy me lunch and on occasion we get to go to Hooters. The best thing is he shares his wife with me.:w00t:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Leo G said:


> The best thing is he shares his wife with me.:w00t:


Not touching that one:no:


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Not touching that one:no:


His wife not hot enough for you?


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I will supply saw blades and knife blades.
If the tool breakes I will pay for the repair.
Most tools I will supply, but nail guns and chop saws are more personal items.
I try to be more than fair if they are using their tools on my jobs.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

B.D.R. said:


> I will supply saw blades and knife blades.
> If the tool breakes I will pay for the repair.
> Most tools I will supply, but nail guns and chop saws are more personal items.
> I try to be more than fair if they are using their tools on my jobs.


So if you have 3 guys on a job each one brings in his own chop saw and sets up a cut table:blink: oh and dose each guy bring in his own belt sander and table saw:blink:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I can understand the whole personal thing. I will take out my miter saw even if the others have theirs out. I know my saw is dead square and I am faster and more accurate with it.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So if you have 3 guys on a job each one brings in his own chop saw and sets up a cut table:blink: oh and dose each guy bring in his own belt sander and table saw:blink:


If they really want to.
it pis$%* me off to see someone standing there waiting to use a saw.
You need two on site, I will supply them. But if you want to be payed more...


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

If I know that we are going to be using an inordinate amount of consumables like drill bits, I'll supply them for that particular project and then whatever is left over, the employees can split up and keep for themselves. 

But I consider most consumables to be the responsibility of the employee the same way that he has to buy his own work clothes and boots. I don't mind providing PPE, or a few hand tools here and there but I expect the employee to take care of it as if its own and not "conveniently" lose it. 

My policy is that if I give you something, consider it to be YOURS permanently. So if you break it, lose it, or leave it at home, I am not going to replace it. I might loan you something for a day or two until you can replace it but I figure that if I gave you something free of charge, the least that you can do is keep it in your possession.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> If I know that we are going to be using an inordinate amount of consumables like drill bits, I'll supply them for that particular project and then whatever is left over, the employees can split up and keep for themselves.
> 
> But I consider most consumables to be the responsibility of the employee the same way that he has to buy his own work clothes and boots. I don't mind providing PPE, or a few hand tools here and there but I expect the employee to take care of it as if its own and not "conveniently" lose it.
> 
> My policy is that if I give you something, consider it to be YOURS permanently. So if you break it, lose it, or leave it at home, I am not going to replace it. I might loan you something for a day or two until you can replace it but I figure that if I gave you something free of charge, the least that you can do is keep it in your possession.


Do you make them pay for their own screws and nails aswell?


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

tools + (skill x give-a-sh*t) = $

They can bring what they want, and as long as they can use them, they will be paid accordingly. I cover all consumables.

When I did industrial work as an employee, every journeyman was required to have a job box full of specific tools to thier trade, and we were compensated very well for our work.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I was talking with the electrician on the job the other day. He was using what looked like a 3/16" metal bit and he was struggling and complaining about the dullness of the bit. Said that he's been using it for a few years. 

I said "why not go buy a new one?" 

Quickly, he snapped "wtf do I want to spend my money for?" 

Ok....ok.... Geez. But seriously, it's a drill bit. The guy works hourly....granted. How can someone stay enthused using crappy bits and drills and everything else? 

When I was hourly, I brought tool bags, hand tools, saw, cord.....everything. If I didn't....well I probably would not be working. I think generally, the more tools you have and bring, the more money you get. Generally.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

When I worked for that contractor during summers in college his rule was you show up with your tool bag with the hand tools you needed. Later when I learned something and started framing more the foreman told me to invest in a circ saw and a caulk gun, and think about a cordless drill. The company had some circ saws but they were beaters. Mostly for demo. 
The company had Job site table saws, miter saws, compressors, and even had the nice old school senco nail guns. The trim guys would
Bring their own guns, but that didn't have to, it was just a preference thing. 
The way they did it always seemed pretty fair, and I always liked that set up, so I try to use that set up with my employer. I also go with the if it breaks while on the job then it gets replaced by the job. If It breaks at home it gets replaced by home.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

chewy said:


> Do you make them pay for their own screws and nails aswell?


Only if they lose the 5lb box that I gave them earlier in the day. :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

At my previous employer 12 years ago, we supplied our own tools. The company had the big stuff, but we still provided circular saws, drills, all hand tools, etc. Blades and bits were bought by them. 

We have a couple part timers that help us now. They bring their own hand tools. If they were full time, running a job, I would expect them to have a few more tools, but the company owns plenty. Now if they break it by abusing it, it's time for a talk.


----------



## Denny Rossi (Oct 16, 2012)

*Trucks and tools*

I am not sure how the economy is in your areas, but here in Michign a lot of companies have gone bust, we have fond the last 2 years the young guy's want more money (they have no good tools) and drive a little car. 
We hired 6 new guys this year , my criteria for crew leader :
1) they have a truck
2) aLL there own equipment
3)highly skilled in a couple of areas
I have made promisies for long term commitments to these guys who had there own companies,, there lives now are easier because they show up work and go home. No selling and now halve a life.
we offer $150 to $200.00 a month to have vinyl lettering put on there trucks. I can tell you this after supplyng Trucks, equipment, gas, insurance. This is the most profitable we have ever been.
we even give them a cut for there own leeds and they make more
money.
the broken and missing tools drove me up a wall, also at least half of the stress I used to have is gone, 

Denny Rossi
www.sealitgreen.com www.artisianconstruction.com


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm surprised to see that some guys on here expect their employees to supply stuff like drill bits, blades, work clothes ect ect. Do you not charge this cost to the customer when you price the job? I understand them having their own hand tools and some power tools but for the employee to cover parts that wear out very quickly seems like the employer is taking advantage. On avg I add about $150 for blades, drill bits, abrasive discs, spray foam, glue, pva primer, masking tape, ram board ect ect


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> If I know that we are going to be using an inordinate amount of consumables like drill bits, I'll supply them for that particular project and then whatever is left over, the employees can split up and keep for themselves.
> 
> But I consider most consumables to be the responsibility of the employee the same way that he has to buy his own work clothes and boots. I don't mind providing PPE, or a few hand tools here and there but I expect the employee to take care of it as if its own and not "conveniently" lose it.
> 
> My policy is that if I give you something, consider it to be YOURS permanently. So if you break it, lose it, or leave it at home, I am not going to replace it. I might loan you something for a day or two until you can replace it but I figure that if I gave you something free of charge, the least that you can do is keep it in your possession.


That's a little extreme, I supply all tools and ppe, I have enough tools for a 3 man crew. If a guy doesn't have a pair of boots I toss him 75 bucks cash to go get a cheap pair. He has to supply his own clothes, show up, work hard and get paid.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> That's a little extreme, I supply all tools and ppe, I have enough tools for a 3 man crew. If a guy doesn't have a pair of boots I toss him 75 bucks cash to go get a cheap pair. He has to supply his own clothes, show up, work hard and get paid.


When you guys say clothes are you meaning just anything they want to wear or do you have company branded shirts and shorts?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> When you guys say clothes are you meaning just anything they want to wear or do you have company branded shirts and shorts?


I supply company shirts they can wear...but if we are on a rough in job and you get acoustic sealant on your fancy pants that's your problem.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Kent Whitten said:


> I was talking with the electrician on the job the other day. He was using what looked like a 3/16" metal bit and he was struggling and complaining about the dullness of the bit. Said that he's been using it for a few years.
> 
> I said "why not go buy a new one?"
> 
> ...



He could spend 30 seconds with a file or a pc of sandpaper and get it to be 80% of new, and do it on company time so he wouldn't have to "spend his own money"

Lazy people like that need to be disciplined.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

As an employee, all I have to supply are my essential hand tools. Hammer, chalk line, knife, cats paw, tape, square. Pants, shirts, jackets, sweaters, gloves, boots, glasses are all on my dime. Disposables like bits, knife blades, pencils and chalk are provided by my employer. Power tools, levels, nailers and limited use hand tools (wrenches, snips, hammer tackers etc..) are provided by the boss. Harnesses are provided by the boss, too.

I do keep some things in my truck with me. A few levels, extra bits, tacker, harness.... Just in case we forget to grab something from the van before the boss leaves for a meeting or to pick something up. It's a good thing, too. I was working on a different site yesterday than the rest of the guys, and forgot to grab a 4' level before the boss-man took off. I only needed it for 5 minutes, and that's probably why it slipped my mind. Luckily, I had one in my truck.

I also keep a small amount of odd fasteners in my truck. Enough to get us by to finish a task, and find something else to do while the boss is gone. These would be things that are left in my pouch and have fallen out onto the bed or cab of my truck. Hilti pins, tacker staples, air nails, hanger nails. I also keep a bottle of gun oil in my truck.

I have a tool box that has a complete back up set of hand tools in case something breaks or goes missing during the day. The guys I work with, don't. If they break a tape, they are screwed for the rest of the day if I didn't have one there for them. I get it back at the end of the day, though.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm surprised to see that some guys on here expect their employees to supply stuff like *drill bits*, *blades*, work clothes ect ect. Do you not charge this cost to the customer when you price the job? I understand them having their own hand tools and some power tools but for the employee to cover parts that wear out very quickly seems like the employer is taking advantage. On avg I add about $150 for blades, drill bits, abrasive discs, spray foam, glue, pva primer, masking tape, ram board ect ect


Sounds like these guys take the pencils given out by the lumber yard and keep them for themselves:laughing: And make the carpenter bring his own subfloor glue:clap: and glue gun:clap: Oh and of course a box of ring shanks to nail it down with:blink:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i see consumables as a per job expense and should be paid for by the company. the company i mentioned above would order circ saw blades by the box and divide them up between jobs. the job trailers or job box on the site would always have a 100 pack of knife blades, a few circ blades and a box of sawsall blades, ect. the owner of the company said if we used our tools make sure to grab a blade when ours got dull. 
pencils were a commodity though, had to fight to get a pencil when the lumber was dropped. :lol


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

chris klee said:


> i see consumables as a per job expense and should be paid for by the company. the company i mentioned above would order circ saw blades by the box and divide them up between jobs. the job trailers or job box on the site would always have a 100 pack of knife blades, a few circ blades and a box of sawsall blades, ect. the owner of the company said if we used our tools make sure to grab a blade when ours got dull.
> pencils were a commodity though, had to fight to get a pencil when the lumber was dropped. :lol



The lumber yard rep will drop by from time to time with a box of pencils for us. Boss-man keeps them in his van. I keep probably 15-20 in my truck at all times, and about 5 in my pouch.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

The old guy I learned from used to crack me up when guys would come asking for a job he would tell them Sh like bring your own material and you can have a job. Or my favorite was come back here at 4pm with a 12 pack for these guys and we will talk about it.

He was never serious it was just his way of seeing what kind of salt a man had:thumbsup:


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brutus said:


> The lumber yard rep will drop by from time to time with a box of pencils for us. Boss-man keeps them in his van. I keep probably 15-20 in my truck at all times, and about 5 in my pouch.


 This is funny to me..I just bought a gross of pencils and stashed them in the cabinet on my trailer and picked up one of these on eBay for $17 with shipping.









I figured 5 minutes looking for a pencil every day was an average and it was money well spent...that and my little kids like to sharpen their school pencils all the time too.

AND yes I did pay a little extra because it said Bostitch..heck this thing is mounted on my workbench in my work trailer..


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

barry1219 said:


> This is funny to me..I just bought a gross of pencils and stashed them in the cabinet on my trailer and picked up one of these on eBay for $17 with shipping.
> 
> I figured 5 minutes looking for a pencil every day was an average and it was money well spent...that and my little kids like to sharpen their school pencils all the time too.
> 
> AND yes I did pay a little extra because it said Bostitch..heck this thing is mounted on my workbench in my work trailer..


Does that do builders pencils or just kids ones?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

chewy said:


> Does that do builders pencils or just kids ones?


Depends what kind of pencil a builder uses.

One thing you will never see in my hand is a short pencil...because I loose them long before they ever have to be sharpened.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

So sorry about the drift:jester:


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So sorry about the drift:jester:


No your not...


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

Warren said:


> Most carpenters will tend to acquire more than the basics after they have worked a few years. Guys that don't, tend to not care much about taking care of anybodys tools.


This is true. I have worked with a few guys that were right into the trade and eager to buy nice tools and use them for work. Then there were others who had no drive and constantly borrowed things like hammers from people all the time.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Not normally, but for her I would make an exception!


She is hardly thick! Maybe full of flavor.. :laughing:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

If your a helper, or even mildly skilled, you should be bringing your own tools, to the extent of:

1 tool box if you are getting a ride. Leave your power tools at home.
2 tool boxes and some power tool if your driving to the site yourself.

A worker should never need to borrow a hammer. Seriously. Or a screw driver.

They should not show up to your site with worn out tools. It just.. is bad juju. It shows me they take no pride. And it usually will reflect in their work. 

Its like a drill bit box missing half its bits. What will you do if you need that size? And a dull blade just takes forever to cut anything, created jagged edges. 

As soon as it starts getting tough, take it out, swap in another one. Once you have a stack of 20 or so used blades, just send it out to get it sharpened. Important not to over heat the blades.

Drill bits I sharpen every week with a drill doctor.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

for those of you that bring ever thing to work with you what do you use for tool storage ( chop saws ext.)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

vos said:


> for those of you that bring ever thing to work with you what do you use for tool storage ( chop saws ext.)


My van.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

vos said:


> for those of you that bring ever thing to work with you what do you use for tool storage ( chop saws ext.)


Employer supplied van.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

vos said:


> for those of you that bring ever thing to work with you what do you use for tool storage ( chop saws ext.)


I've got 2 large boxs I keep on site when I'm on site for longer periods.:

One of these:









and one of these but much larger:









The contigo weighs so much it can't be moved unless emptied and they are chained together so there not going anywhere when I'm not around.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

mbryan said:


> Employer supplied van.


No employee tools in employee van. If your not getting paid to bring your own tools don't. I leave nothing on the job! It will walk.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No employee tools in employee van. If your not getting paid to bring your own tools don't. I leave nothing on the job! It will walk.


I like my stuff better. I don't mind using my circ saw or jig saw as long as it is just me and they supply blades.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

vos said:


> for those of you that bring ever thing to work with you what do you use for tool storage ( chop saws ext.)


My truck...


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

employees supply their own bags and hand tools. we buy all power and air tools, ladders, etc.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> My truck...


Nice set up!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Gary H said:


> Nice set up!


Thanks! I am pretty proud of that truck. It has been one of my best purchases. Configuration of tools have changed due to the acquisition of more tools but IMO it is the best. It could be bigger though.:laughing: I am starting to take over the rear of the cab with more tools.

Everything you see, excluding the generator (not because the funds have not been there to purchase one), is mine.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Leo G said:


> My employer is the most generous one I have ever worked for. He doesn't require me to purchase anything, not even my pencils. He supplies everything. Gives me a nice shop to work in, lets me use all of his tools whether it be as simple as a compass or the more expensive tools such as shapers, planers and tablesaws. What a guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My boss is the same way. A little hard to handle when he insists I stay and work late on Friday nights. But otherwise great.

I'm self employed as well.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My boss makes me work on Sundays on occasion. No OT time either. Bastid.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I like working Sundays most always have j job. Site to myself.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Leo G said:


> My boss makes me work on Sundays on occasion. No OT time either. Bastid.


Quit, that'll show him.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I tried. He just physically drags me back, locks me in the shop and forces me to work til the project gets done.


----------

